# A pure HTML Website



## remrow (Mar 9, 2008)

A sister of mine came to me asking help making their project. They were studying simple HTML, so they hadn't learn the css nor Javascript.They asked me to make a simple HTML project about their school.

For me i first thought it would be an easy task, just use the HTML and i am done. But really getting into it i found it harder to use just the HTML and nothing else. But i went on and have made a preety good HTML project for them with only HTML. But it really hard to work with HTML so i couldn't stop myself using a small CSS, 
	
	



```
style="background:url(files/back6.jpg) bottom right no-repeat;"
```
 it was what i used. Except this line on every page everything else on the website is purely HTML only.

Here's what i have made.
*users2.titanichost.com/chanchali/mva
you can also download the whole website here
*users2.titanichost.com/chanchali/mva.zip just click the save target as.

I've used a colour sheme of light blue.
It is the use of plain HTML and some pictures, so the design may not be prettier but i have used the best i can.
External link:*likeweb.blogspot.com


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 9, 2008)

> But it really hard to work with HTML so i couldn't stop myself using a small CSS,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naah, that too isn't CSS. it known as "inline styles". Whoa....so you finally made no use of CSS


----------



## mehulved (Mar 9, 2008)

Why not put it up on oswd.org under a suitable license, if it's your own creation?


----------



## remrow (Mar 9, 2008)

> Why not put it up on oswd.org under a suitable license, if it's your own creation?


That would be a good idea


----------



## redhat (Mar 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Naah, that too isn't CSS. it known as "inline styles". Whoa....so you finally made no use of CSS



No, But it still isnt pure HTML,
Correct me if im wrong...


----------



## remrow (Mar 9, 2008)

> style="background:url(files/back6.jpg) bottom right no-repeat;"


I guess it is css(Cascade *style* sheet). The reason you see with the full form of css and other is that the used of the values in it is same as the css.

oops i am pointing my self. 

you guys are welcome to post your creation.
its likeweb


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 9, 2008)

redhat said:


> No, But it still isnt pure HTML,
> Correct me if im wrong...


naah, its HTML!
btw it would have been better of you have used CSS. just my 2 cents. External CSS offer great control over multiple pages at a single instance!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

Job well done, now submit it to OSWD, Even I submitted my Old Farm Template, its still under processing.. . .

and BTW, make sure its W3C Compilant


----------



## redhat (Mar 9, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> naah, its HTML!
> btw it would have been better of you have used CSS. just my 2 cents. External CSS offer great control over multiple pages at a single instance!



Nah, it IS CSS,
Its not an external .css file, but a embeded code...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice one. 

BTW, its embedded style and not Cascading Style Sheets which means referring to a .css file.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice and simple, I like it. But why did you end up doing her project instead of teaching her? This is why I do not like teachers giving this kind of project work or homework. It defeats the purpose for which it is given


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

^^fully agreed


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Nice and simple, I like it. But why did you end up doing her project instead of teaching her? This is why I do not like teachers giving this kind of project work or homework. It defeats the purpose for which it is given


This is what happens where you have a smaller one and the bada bhai knows much about such things.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 10, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> This is what happens where you have a smaller one and the bada bhai knows much about such things.



Well I am the eldest, have two younger brothers and always advised them on their projects whenever they asked. Never actually did it for them. It helps to build independence.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Well I am the eldest, have two younger brothers and always advised them on their projects whenever they asked. Never actually did it for them. It helps to build independence.


dude i have no brothers or sisters except for cousins. when my cousins come to my home, they ask me to help them out with it.


----------



## remrow (Mar 11, 2008)

> Nice and simple, I like it. But why did you end up doing her project instead of teaching her? This is why I do not like teachers giving this kind of project work or homework. It defeats the purpose for which it is given


Yah thats the bad part of it.


----------



## remrow (Mar 12, 2008)

ha! the validator will give errors. i have not used the HTML doctype translations on the page so there will be erros.

---------------------------------
Hey guys why don't you show some of your works!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2008)

remrow said:


> ha! the validator will give errors. i have not used the HTML doctype translations on the page so there will be erros.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Hey guys why don't you show some of your works!!!


You want my work ? You'll see it after 2nd or 3rd April 2008. I'm busy with the boards till 27th March 2008. After 27; I will start developing my website which will be completed in 5-6 days and will be available at www.itech7.com

Don't try to access the link now; because it will give you server not found error.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 13, 2008)

^^

I have seen that 'It Works!' message somewhere *thinking*

are you using openx ?


----------



## remrow (Mar 14, 2008)

*www.itech7.com/





> www.itech7.com*www.itech7.com/


*www.itech7.com/
i could not load the website you gave. Says page cannot be displayed


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 14, 2008)

remrow said:


> *www.itech7.com/
> i could not load the website you gave. Says page cannot be displayed


i told you it won't work. i have not setup the server yet.



DigitalDude said:


> ^^
> 
> I have seen that 'It Works!' message somewhere *thinking*
> 
> are you using openx ?


Apache 2.2.8 / Compiled !


----------



## remrow (Mar 16, 2008)

Any experienced peoples out there?? How do you feel working with only HTML??


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 17, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Apache 2.2.8 / Compiled !




hehe k, I think I saw that when I installed lighttpd

lighttpd is amazing I have 12 websites running (only 4 receives mild traffic others are in development) and it uses only 20MB ram... when I used apache it used to gobble up around 80MB ram right from the start 

but still it has a few minor problems.. if possible for you guys try using lighttpd




_


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 17, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> hehe k, I think I saw that when I installed lighttpd
> 
> lighttpd is amazing I have 12 websites running (only 4 receives mild traffic others are in development) and it uses only 20MB ram... when I used apache it used to gobble up around 80MB ram right from the start
> 
> ...


Windows or Linux ?


----------

